# NEED HELP with Pot Call



## longbeard (May 25, 2013)

A question for the pot call makers. 
I am wanting to put a picture on the sound board under the glass scratch surface, what type of glue or adhesive should i use? This pot will be for a buddy that i work with, his boy killed his first turkey and i wanted to make a keepsake for him.
Thanks guys

Harry


----------



## Wildthings (May 25, 2013)

goop


----------



## longbeard (May 26, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> goop



That simple? 
I figured maybe 3M spray adhesive or something special. 
Thank you


----------



## clent586 (Jul 14, 2013)

You will also need to seal the picture to keep it from deteriorating over time with like modge podge. Go easy on the goop or any other adhesive because you can severely muffle the sound. Remember the sound resonates off that soundboard as well as the toneboard. Good luck with it and I am sure he will be proud to own it.


----------



## jaustin (Jul 14, 2013)

can you use waterslide decal paper?

http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/2.htm


----------



## clent586 (Jul 15, 2013)

jaustin said:


> can you use waterslide decal paper?
> 
> http://www.decalpaper.com/category-s/2.htm



I have never personally used it but have heard from some that has with good results.


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 16, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing the same thing. Really like the water slide decal idea


----------

